# BFI - Motor Mounts for your 2.5L Inline-5



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​

We are proud to offer performance motor mounts for all 2.5L applications. Our poly mounts are unlike any other poly options available. They are produced from a two part liquid cast system in several durometers. This results in both a more uniform product as well as a more durable one.
​
*BFI - Complete Replacement 2.5l 5-cylinder Engine Mounts 
*
BFI 2.5L Inline-5 Complete Replacement Engine Mounts are available in 70a and 85a in shore hardness. We recommend Stage 1 mounts for stock & bolt-on modified 2.5L vehicles. Stage 2 is recommended for heavily modified vehicles (ie turbo). 
*Starting at $299.99*


*BFI - Complete Replacement 5-Speed Transmission Mounts *

BFI 2.5L Inline-5 Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts are also available in 70a and 85a in shore hardness, vs stock which depending on the model, range from 40-50a. Like our complete replacement engine mount, we recommend Stage 1 for n/a vehicles and Stage 2 for turbocharged applications.
*Starting at $179.99*


*BFI - Transmission Mount Inserts 

*An alternative option to our complete replacement transmission mount is our Transmission Mount Insert. This insert allows you to upgrade your transmission mount for a fraction of the cost while still putting more power to the ground and experiencing smoother shifting. Our polyurethane inserts are a direct replacement for those soft OEM pieces and really make a noticeable difference!
*Starting at $64.99*


*BFI - Torque Arm Inserts *
The most popular and most cost effective mount upgrade is our Torque Arm Insert. Our pendulum mount torque arm insert fills the voids in the stock rubber bushing, making what was a soft rubber bushing with voids into what behaves like a solid mount. With the insert installed, you will notice that throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined, especially on manual transmission cars.
*Starting at $34.99*

To see our entire portfolio of 2.5L Inline-5 mounts, 


Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any questions


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

The mounts are a huge improvement over the very soft stock ones. Buy them while they are on sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

madbikes said:


> The mounts are a huge improvement over the very soft stock ones. Buy them while they are on sale!


Thanks for your feedback! To this day I still find it remarkable how much of a difference our mounts make on the 2.5l!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Finding a 2.5l with 174k might be difficult, but even applications with half the miles will suffer from collapsed transmission mount inserts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Throwback Thursday! Going through our old files and found our old PVW print ads. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@garrettleeharvey showing what 75k miles can do to OEM mounts in a MK5.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@josh_mk6gli with our Stage 1 engine mounts in his GLI.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 got his Stage 2 mounts custom finished and they look awesome!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

And a modified stage 3 BFI mount allowing an 07k to fit in a Lotus Exige S1 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tylerssimons with the Stage 2 mounts in his MK4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our friends over at Orchid Euro are using our Stage .5 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit in their MK3 Harlequin! Here's an awesome picture of them tearing it up on the Nurburgring yesterday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_firedownbelow_ showing off his Stage 1 MK7 mounts at VAG Fair 2016.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smilemotorsport installed our Stage 2 mounts in a TTRS recently!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam Dobbin's GTI RS project car is running our Stage 1 motor mounts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little big turbo 1.8t action from @nugsgti, featuring our Stage 2 engine mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@vietster80 has our Stage 1 mounts in his MK7 Golf R!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@stero1d_cc is stoked to get his new Stage 1 mounts for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't know what to get that special someone for the holidays? Get them a gift certificate to our web store so they can choose! Available in denominations from $20-$700. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------

